# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Albert Rivera: "Si nos toca gobernar, no se van a hacer trasvases sin garantizar los caudales ecológicos"

## F. Lázaro

Albert Rivera, presidente de Ciudadanos, hablando del Plan Hidrológico en el Ciclo "Escenario Político - Futuro Económico", organizado por ADEA. 

Zaragoza, 25 de febrero de 2015.

----------


## Jonasino

> Albert Rivera, presidente de Ciudadanos, hablando del Plan Hidrológico en el Ciclo "Escenario Político - Futuro Económico", organizado por ADEA. 
> 
> Zaragoza, 25 de febrero de 2015.
> 
> "Si nos toca gobernar, no se van a hacer trasvases sin garantizar los caudales ecológicos"


Perfecto. Ahora vamos a ver lo que dice en Murcia

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ese no sabe ni lo que dice. Pero es que ni idea.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

